# Melbourne Herping



## NickGeee (Apr 6, 2018)

Here are some random pics from the last few months I did not include in my last thread.
Desperately wanting to re-photograph the majestic Growling Grass Frog, I found some recent recordings from a small pond only 15 minutes from my house. Enlisting the help of a mate, we managed to find dozens in little time.


Growling grass frog (Litoria raniformis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Growling grass frog (Litoria raniformis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Growling grass frog (Litoria raniformis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And here are some sick peninsula herps 


Swamp skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Glossy grass skink (Pseudemoia rawlinsoni) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Lowland copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And some kinglake herps. 


Southern water skink (Eulamprus tympanum) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Southern water skink (Eulamprus tympanum) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Need to go back to find a skink without a regen!


Coventry&#x27;s skink (Niveoscincus coventryi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


McCoy&#x27;s Skink (Anepischetosia maccoyi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Rains the previous day had also brought the frogs to the surface, as I managed to triangulate this frog calling from a flooded wombat burrow!


Victorian smooth frog (Geocrinia victoriana) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Foozil (Apr 6, 2018)

You know the drill; awesome pics and finds as always!


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 6, 2018)

Foozil said:


> You know the drill; awesome pics and finds as always!


Cheers mate!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 6, 2018)

Awesome as always Nick


----------



## TriassicReptiles (Apr 6, 2018)

Geat pics!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 6, 2018)

Quality photography.


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 6, 2018)

Fantastic pics as usual


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

